# New bling for the table saw, finally



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

You know how the old saying goes: "Temporary fixes tend to become permanent". When we moved into the new house I needed to get the table saw up and running ASAP. So I cobbled together an outfeed table and side panels from leftover framing lumber and a broken sheet of formica I found on the side of the highway. The plan was to eventually make something better. Ten years later, the table saw still looked like this:












Finally got the saw into a new home. Also got it completely torn down for cleaning and fixes on some trouble spots.


A slightly wider outfeed table with shelving to store more stuff












Some jazzy drawers and shelves to hide some of the junk on the bookcase to the right.












Got a full 8 feet of outfeed to cut ply sheets. The big door under the saw is sawdust collection. Hopefully saw dust will stay a little more contained.












The cabinet has height adjusters so the whole thing is level flat. And best of all, it’s at the right height. No more back straining.


Sweet, sweet, sweet.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you make all of that with the old set-up?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice setup and nice job on building it.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Puts "New Yankee Workshop" to shame Bob. very nice!


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

You have no idea how jealous I am...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Too neat and clean.







Makes one afraid to use it, Might get something dirty









Really looks nice. Do you do a lot of cabnet Work?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome work Bob! Or should we call you Norm?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice indeed. Awesome job. If you're like me you'll get more stuff done now that you have something new to use in the shop. That's cool.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words fellas. The new cabinet got built from the old set-up. It all dropped in place. I do cabinet work too, just for the house. Mostly built-in stuff, but some free standing furniture too.

I saw on a woodworkers website the Norm is retiring and New Yankee Workshop is going off the air. It's hard to believe they can't find a new host for NYW. This Old House continued strong with several hosts over the years.

There are some accessories to do now. Need a better taper cutting jig and the sliding table has seen better days.

Thanks again.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 

I was shocked when I learned that NYW was going to be canceled after 21 years! Most of my woodworking tools in my shop now, were purchased because of Norm. "But dear, I need this new tool to build what you want." He isn't retiring, but apparently the tool manufacturers didn't see fit to sponsor the show anymore. Sad indeed.


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Bob, 

Very nice! That outfeed table and fence are sweet. Wish I had that big a space to work in. 

Jack


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

nice job! Is there going to be a vent?


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

John: Have not used the new set up yet. Too afraid to. Maybe I should go ahead and put a great big dink in it and get over it.

David. No, there is no vent. I am really kicking myself now because I did not plan for something like that when the house/shop was built. Should have put in an electrical conduit and a 4" dust pipe in the floor before the concrete got poured.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't have vents. My stuff is in the garage and I wheel it outside in the driveway to cut but sometimes I get lazy; hard to retrofit, I know


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently installed a high volume fan to suck fine dust straight outside. It's a big help to get the little stuff that floats in the air and piants fumes and the like. But it is still broom and dust pan for the big stuff. I can fill a regular garbage can in 30 minutes when the planer is going. I really wish I would have planned for it.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet!


----------

